# Time for new tires need suggestions



## fright88 (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok I have a buddy with a 05 GTO and it looks like it is time for some new tires. He is constantly having traction problems so my question is what would you all recomend for replacements. He is looking for the stickiest tires and what sizes he can get on his stock 17s without going DRs thanks for any help


----------



## SoloStunters (Mar 16, 2007)

Toyo potenza's they hook up really good...tread wear is 240....they did better than my stock tires which were 180


----------



## fright88 (Oct 29, 2006)

Would you suggest going with a wider tire for more traction?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Cooper Zeon 2xs*

I just got Cooper Zeon 2XS tires for my rear. They are great, they also were available in 255/45/17. Total price installed at a Cooper dealer was 312 for both. That included everything up to the disposal and "TIRE" tax that the state gets.:cheers


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

P-Zero's


----------

